# Smoking a couple large porterhouse steaks



## DanniA (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm going to be smoking two 22oz porter house steaks tomorow night and when smoking the wood I use is usually hickery or cherry. I was wondering if anyone has ever used a type of wood that resulted in a flavor that just stood above the rest?


----------



## GB (Oct 12, 2006)

I have never smoked anything myself so what I am able to say is just what I have heard so please take it with a grain of salt.

I have heard that if you are just smoking something for a few hours then you will not be able to tell the difference between types of wood. To actually taste the differences you need to smoke the meat for at least 6 hours.

Someone with more experience will come along and give you better advice real soon though I am sure.


----------



## rickell (Oct 12, 2006)

we have used apple, and pear, but our favorite is hickory.

if you want to try something different apple is very good too


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 12, 2006)

Hickory or Cherry. Personally, I couldn't wait that long for a great porter house, so they always just get grilled.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't think it will take long to smoke those steaks. I would use an assertive wood like hickory.
Why not just build your fire with the wood and grill it over that. Would be better than "smoked" in my opinion.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm in the same school as Gretchen on this one.

EDITED to say - my fav is Hickory chunks- by far!!!  Those wood chips just don't give off much flavor.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm in agreement with most of the posters:  grill these great sounding porterhouses; use wood chips for some smoky flavor, perhaps hickory or mesquite.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have never smoked anything before and unfortunately I don't have any suggestions for you.


----------



## romanticf16 (Dec 18, 2006)

Barbecue(slow, low temp cooking) and Smoking are best suited to tougher cuts of meat. The idea is to maintain a internal meat temp of 200f for a long period of time to break down the collagen in the meat. Something like a well marbled Porterhouse is better suited to grilling at a high temp to the desired doneness. If cooked "low and slow" the meat will be too "soggy" in texture.


----------



## JDP (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm with everyone else. Typically smoking means a low and slow cooking method with temps that rarely break 275 degrees. A good poterhouse should be cooked over a higher heat and quickly to lock in the flavor and keep it nice and juicey. Smoked meats normally contain a higher dergree of fat and connective tissue that doesn't breakdown till temps above 175 degrees. If you do that to your porterhouse you might as well leave it on for a few more hours and have jerky. Using woodchips during though cooking process would work and impart that smokey flavor you are looking for.

Merry Christmas,

JDP


----------



## Robt (Dec 18, 2006)

I think smoking is the wrong way to cook this cut.  I needs a good searing temp.  If one wants to smoke, pick a cut that needs the low temperature that smoke requires.  Smoking temps need, repeat Need to be less than 250 degrees and that is too high for the whole thing.

In short , the Porterhouse is not suited to slow smoking.  Maybe somebody can tell us how to smoke quickly,  It won't be me 'cause I don't know how.

If I were to try though I'dtry mesquite    as I read some years ago that it was only good for fast grilling, I honestly do not know.


----------



## aesthete (Feb 1, 2007)

did you end up smoking those porterhouses? i'm interested to know how it turned out. it seems counter to the ways i like smoked meats vs steaks done, but i'd love to know.


----------



## jminion (Feb 1, 2007)

You can smoke and still get a good sear two ways.
One is the smoke the roast whole and then cut the steaks.
The smoke won't take long (30 to 45 min) using oak or mesquite. 
Sear the steaks and finish as you would normally.

The second would the be sear the steak and then move off direct heat and finish indirect to finish temp. Again use oak or mesquite (could use fruitwood but would need more time because of mild flavor).

Jim


----------



## sirsmokesalot (Feb 2, 2007)

For porterhouse, I really like cherry. Another great possibility (my personal favorite) is a combination of hickory and pecan. The two seem to balance each other out very well.

As far as the smoke vs. grill question, you'll need to do both. It will be a bit mushy if you only use the smoker. Here's what I recommend:

1. Coat with olive oil and smoke for about 20 minutes.
2. Sprinkle with seasonings of choice. I prefer koshier salt and black pepper
3. Give it a good sear on the grill.
4. Move to the cooling rack, away from active burner. Let it go for several minutes.

When you're done, let it rest for 5 minutes. Should be GREAT!!!


----------

